# Best inline diffuser?



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Define best.

v3


----------



## Codiss (May 11, 2014)

OVT said:


> Define best.
> 
> v3


most effective kind of diffusers, shapes, style,brand,sizes, inline, ect... I currently have a 120 gallon acrylic 6 ft long


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

I have an Up aqua inline atomizer and it is pretty awesome. Highly efficient if you don't mind the soda bubbles look.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Atomizers work great if you don't mind cleaning them regularly. The ones on the market right now have some plastic wearing issues over time and you might only get a year or two out of them. Maybe more. Mine have broken where the plastic nut connects the co2 line.

Beyond those for a tank your size, people also use reactors and needle wheel pumps. Those don't require maintaining but are a little more difficult to set up correctly.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

I second the up aqua diffuser. I bought one recently and love it! You still get a fine mist in the aquarium but that doesn't bother me. 

The main benefit to this style diffuser over a reactor is there's no tweaking, you don't have to fiddle around with it to get it working correctly. I installed mine on a SunSun filter, the tubing is too big even for the biggest diffuser but $5 worth or parts from the hardware store and you can hook it up without a problem. 

A fellow member was kind enough to share an American seller on eBay, that way I was able to avoid the long shipping from china.


----------



## MissileBear (Aug 6, 2013)

Keep in mind that these have a minimum operating pressure; I think most companies that make this style recommend 25-35 PSI to push gas through the ceramic disc.


----------



## JasterMake (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm looking for more reviews of the ISTA reactor diffuser.. Anyone??


----------



## Beelzebubbles (Feb 14, 2014)

Is it just me, or is the up aqua diffuser EXACTLY the same as the ones GLA are selling for twice the price? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The appear to be identical - I cannot tell the difference.
I also see them sold on Amazon.

v3


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Beelzebubbles said:


> Is it just me, or is the up aqua diffuser EXACTLY the same as the ones GLA are selling for twice the price?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Gla would have you believe they are different but they are the same.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

The best thing I found is a ceramic disc under the eheim intake, no bubbles and the filter is just as quiet.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

JasterMake said:


> I'm looking for more reviews of the ISTA reactor diffuser.. Anyone??


i have an ista and i love it. it has an impeller that assures me that everything is churning up nicely in there. i wish i got the larger one though. i have a 57 gallon tank. even with the smaller one though, only the tiniest of bubbles escape this reactor. you'll only see bubbles escape your output if you focus really hard. there is no mist in the tank. i just like the idea of more travel for escape. 

i do have two issues though. this unit comes with a 90 degree elbow. do not use it. they'll leak. just connect hose to output and you'll be alright. also, on the smaller unit (dont know if its the same on the bigger unit) the nipple will not fit co2 proof tubing. so i have regular tubing going from my check valve into the chamber.


----------



## JasterMake (Mar 21, 2013)

MiSo said:


> i have an ista and i love it. it has an impeller that assures me that everything is churning up nicely in there. i wish i got the larger one though. i have a 57 gallon tank. even with the smaller one though, only the tiniest of bubbles escape this reactor. you'll only see bubbles escape your output if you focus really hard. there is no mist in the tank. i just like the idea of more travel for escape.
> 
> i do have two issues though. this unit comes with a 90 degree elbow. do not use it. they'll leak. just connect hose to output and you'll be alright. also, on the smaller unit (dont know if its the same on the bigger unit) the nipple will not fit co2 proof tubing. so i have regular tubing going from my check valve into the chamber.


Thanks,

Do you have it on the intake or output? I think I'm going to try it out the larger one. Just looking for a few more answers. I need to make sure it will work with Fluval tubing or find replacement tubing..


----------



## AHGoodwin (Aug 21, 2013)

The ista reactors connect to the output. I bought one last week, just need to install it.


----------



## P17 (Jun 2, 2014)

I just bought a GLA diffuser. It should be coming in a couple days. I'd love to let you know what I think, but unfortunately, the tank is still pretty far from planting and flooding.

Good luck with the new gear.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Reactors (if you're considering DIY option)


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

I have one of the inline atomizers for my 120g. It's installed on the intake side of my Eheim 2217. No bubbles survive going through the Eheim. 100% in solution.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

okay so on eBay right now there is the UP inline co2 atomizer ~$25 which looks exactly the same as the GLA brand ~$40. But then, there's a no-name brand selling ~$18 which also looks like the GLA brand. Has anyone try the el cheapo ones?


----------

